

Single-page websites may be a dying breed - gldalmaso
http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/12/23/single-page-websites-may-be-a-dying-breed/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RoyalPingdom+%28Royal+Pingdom%29

======
SlipperySlope
Single page websites have an advantage when considered as web apps. Instead of
page loading, directly manipulate the DOM with javascript and fetch content
with AJAX or web sockets.

See <http://itsnat.sourceforge.net/php/spim/spi_manifesto_en.php>

